# re- car wax



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to know if i keep waxing my car does it do any good for the shine etc i here about this wax and that wax which is the best way to do the job right should i start from scratch


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

phillipnoke said:


> I want to know if i keep waxing my car does it do any good for the shine etc i here about this wax and that wax which is the best way to do the job right should i start from scratch


Most people will agree that the end-results are determined by the prep work.

Of course everyone's expectations are different, one person's ceiling is another person's floor. So how far you want to take your car's finish is personal preference.

I don't normally recommend putting a show car finish on a daily driver because it tends to be hard to maintain but again, everyone can make that decision for themselves.


*What are you working on?*
*What condition is the paint?*
*Do you own any power tools?*


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi thanks for your reply i have focus 08 plate paint work first class i have electric polisher you here of use this that and the other


----------

